# Linksys Wireless-N USB WUSB300N not works on Win7



## blackhawk4152 (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi! 
I have a problem with Linksys Wireless-N USB WUSB300N adapter... It worked fine on Vista, but it doesn't work on Win7. And there is no win7 drivers on the linksys webpage. 
i would appreciate if someone could help me with this... 
P.S. how can i totally remove traces of previous installation of drivers from system?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try installing the drivers in Vista compatibility mode, that works for many devices.


----------



## blackhawk13 (Mar 14, 2010)

nope... that doesn't work
actually there is a driver (win7) for this card on microsoft update catalog. Installing it doesn't help me. This driver helps most people except me, so i think the problem is in the previous driver installation and registrty entries. 
Driver installs properly, but there is no option for creating wireless network (ad-hoc) in Network Management.
How can i clean up the registry and drivers so that it would be like i have never plugged in Linksys adapter?
thanks for reply!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Disconnect all the external network adapters, and disable any MB adapters in the BIOS.

Restart the machine with all of these devices gone.

Go into Device Manager, show hidden devices, and uninstall all the stuff there.

Reboot again, check Device Manager for any remaining items, and uninstall them.

Restart and enable the disabled devices and plug in your external adapter. Load the drivers required and see if that doesn't clear things out.


----------

